# areas to fish saltwater with a gheenoe in south fl?



## iwannagheenoe

i recently bought a 15'4" highsider and i am looking for areas to use my gheenoe with relative ease. anyone have any suggestions ?


----------



## tom_in_orl

Hey, 

Just saw your post. You have some great fishing opportunities. From freshwater canal fishing to backcountry flats. Get in touch with the Miami wing of the CustomGheenoe.com forum. They do a great job of helping out other Gheenoe owners in your area.


----------



## iwannagheenoe

thanx


----------



## tom_in_orl

Bump.

S FL guys please step up


----------



## Brett

PM sent last week
he's been given a shallow list...


----------



## iwannagheenoe

i hope to get out on saturday. most likely south biscayne bay hoping to get an early start but nothing is certain. i appreciate the suggestions. ill let yall know how it goes


----------



## tom_in_orl

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Thanks Brett


----------



## iwannagheenoe

we got on the water at sunrise and had a few chances at a decent size tarpon on a top water lure but he missed it several times. other than that just small cuda, shark, and undersized magrove and schoolmaster. thanx for all your help guys. it was fun and we cant wait to do it again


----------



## paint it black

There are some flats off Key Biscayne that hold plenty of trout. And there's bone fish around there too. 

Find any flat around Key Biscayne with grassy bottom. Throw a skitter walk or walk the dog type lure. You'll get PLENTY of strikes. Big trout all over. I like a Skitterwalk or MirrOdine because of the rattles inside. It seems to attract them more than the Zara Spooks.


----------



## COBRA

Hi I just saw your post. That Hi sider you have is perfect for fish'n the Miami canal system. There are plenty of opps. for a "305 SLAM".


----------



## iwannagheenoe

a "305SLAM" im afraid im not familiar with that one...what might it be?


----------



## Brett

Any fishing slam combination caught in the 305 area code...


----------



## iwannagheenoe

haha okay cool.


----------



## paint it black

> Any fishing slam combination caught in the 305 area code...



Combination's like Peacock Bass, Largemouth Bass, Snook, Tarpon, Jack Crevalle.

There are plenty of other species to catch as well like Mayan Cichlids, Jaguar Guapote's, Oscars, Tilapia, etc. But those aren't considered "sport fish". 

Jack's aren't really a "sport fish", but many consider them when it's in fresh water. Because there's not many of them in freshwater. There are a few schools that run through some of the canals. I've seen some big ones in the Blue Lagoon, and down the sw 8th st canal. And some REALLY big ones down snake creek. This guy also caught a bull shark on Snake Creek. 


Snake Creek is a canal that runs from the mouth of the Oleta River out west. The only thing separating it is a spillway that lets a lot of fish in when it's open.


----------



## oldschool

305 slam:

Peacock bass
Red Oscar
Jaguar guapote
mayan cichlid

305 slam has to include all non native fish.


----------

